# EP Fiber storage



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Not really much else you can do. You'll ruin a bunch if you try to cut a hole and just pull out a little at a time. You could zip tie one end but you'd shorten the usable length of the fibers that way. Most effective method for me is to deal with one color at a time and return it to the bag after separating out what I'll need, laying out everything before getting started. EP uses a velcro strip on his tying table to secure fibers.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Zip-tie one end of the bunch and then cut off the tag end of the zip-tie, then stuff it all back up in the bag (zip-tie end going up in the bag, first).

When you go to use it, just take the amount you want to use and cut it off right at the zip-tie. Then stuff the rest back up in the bag.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I use gallon size zip lock bags to keep almost all of my materials in and they go in plastic stackable containers that are labeled according to the materials in ea. I rarely keep the original bags but do make sure the zip-ties are tight on the ends and put three or four different colors in each bag.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Zip-tie one end of the bunch and then cut off the tag end of the zip-tie, then stuff it all back up in the bag (zip-tie end going up in the bag, first).
> 
> When you go to use it, just take the amount you want to use and cut it off right at the zip-tie. Then stuff the rest back up in the bag.


Yea, this is the only method that has worked for me. I also drop some Zap a Gab on the zip tie end to make sure it's tight. Losing ~3/4" inch of usable fibers way outweighs it always being in a complete mess (or covering up the entire floor of a room with open bags of EP fibers, the wife loves that!)


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> (or covering up the entire floor of a room with open bags of EP fibers, the wife loves that!)


yeah, my wife's really loving my new found obsession with learning to spin deer hair


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Zip-tie one end of the bunch and then cut off the tag end of the zip-tie, then stuff it all back up in the bag (zip-tie end going up in the bag, first).
> 
> When you go to use it, just take the amount you want to use and cut it off right at the zip-tie. Then stuff the rest back up in the bag.


This is the way I was taught years ago and it works best.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Learning to manage any material is half the battle. For EP, I cut the entire top off and slide it out. Hold it in the middle with my left hand and pinch what I need with my right, again, from the middle. When I'm done, pinch the end and stuff it in the bag with a couple of quick shakes and it will slide back in. That's it


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I use a bodkin to pry off the staple then take off the paper top and toss it (you can also save it for use when doing marker work later). Then you're set with an open end and you don't lose any package length


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

here is the best method I have used. Get a file folder, the yellow or manila kind for papers., Cut the bottom off above the fold so that it is just smaller than the width of the plastic bag that is the original packaging.

Each time you use material take the entire hank of fibers out. When done place them in the rigid folder. Easily slide the folder back down inside the bag. Tap a few times on table and pull the folder out. It will look like when you purchased it.

This is how we perfectly package materials in our fly shop

Ken


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use Congo Hair it's cheaper and it already has zip ties on it. I just put it back in the bag to keep it nice and I don't want different colors getting together you never know what could happen


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I was thinking about trying window envelopes. Much easier to repackage the bunch sideways and could see the material through the window.


----------



## Michael Harkcom (Feb 1, 2017)

Ken T said:


> here is the best method I have used. Get a file folder, the yellow or manila kind for papers., Cut the bottom off above the fold so that it is just smaller than the width of the plastic bag that is the original packaging.
> 
> Each time you use material take the entire hank of fibers out. When done place them in the rigid folder. Easily slide the folder back down inside the bag. Tap a few times on table and pull the folder out. It will look like when you purchased it.
> 
> ...





Ken T said:


> here is the best method I have used. Get a file folder, the yellow or manila kind for papers., Cut the bottom off above the fold so that it is just smaller than the width of the plastic bag that is the original packaging.
> 
> Each time you use material take the entire hank of fibers out. When done place them in the rigid folder. Easily slide the folder back down inside the bag. Tap a few times on table and pull the folder out. It will look like when you purchased it.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a photo of that because I am having trouble picturing that?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Here are the photos and a some quick instructions. This is how we package all types of fly tying material for retail sale. Works with all materials in all size bags.

Place material into fold of posterboard or file folder








Slide it into your bag and pinch it as shown. Tap it a few times and your material will fall to bottom.









Once materials fall to bottom pinch materials through bag and pull cardboard out. Photo below shows materials back to bottom of bag. If you use this method you will have almost no waste with hanks of material









Ken


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

@Ken T 

That is slick.


----------



## Michael Harkcom (Feb 1, 2017)

Ken T said:


> Here are the photos and a some quick instructions. This is how we package all types of fly tying material for retail sale. Works with all materials in all size bags.
> 
> Place material into fold of posterboard or file folder
> 
> ...


Perfect. That's awesome and I appreciate your time!!!! Whats the name of your fly shop? Know where I can find Yak hair?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Michael,
I used to sell Yak Hair but have not seen it listed with my wholesalers in a while. There are some substitutes like Iclandic Sheep, Artic Sheep (same product) Very long and soft hair, lots of colors. 

Ken


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

No disrespect intended but what's the goal with the folder paper? Seems like an added step that complicates rather than simplifies. Not that its really all that complicated but still i wonder, what does it achieve over pinching an end and returning the bunch to the bag?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Women are using Yak Hair for some kind of hair style. When this fad runs its course we'll have Yak hair again. Meanwhile I'm liking the synthetic Yak hair I got.


----------

